# Ausgabefenster NetBeans



## Guest (2. Jul 2008)

Hallo!

Irgendwie wurde mein gewünschter Titel aus Spamschutzgründen nicht erlaubt, hmm.

Ich arbeite mit Netbeans (6.1).
Drücke ich run, um ein Web-Projekt auszuführen, erscheint ja unter dem Outputfenster eigentlich:
Apache Tomcat Log
Apache Tomcat
und das run-Fenster

Jetzt hab ich irgendwie die beiden ersten Fenster geschlossen und weiß nicht, woher ich sie wieder angezeigt bekomme. Das run-Fenster ist immer noch sichtbar.
Wichtig sind die, da auch hier Outputs und Fehlermeldungen angezeigt werden 
Hab schon unter Window geschaut, da gibt es aber keine solche Einstellung/Ansicht.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Gast (2. Jul 2008)

Services > Servers > Rechtsklick auf Tomcat > View Server Output


----------



## Guest (2. Jul 2008)

danke, hat geklappt!


----------

